# How do you become a FREAK?



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2011)

Want to be a freak? You're in luck. I'm drunk and going to tell you but let's face it. You don't really want this do you? Want to be a FREAK?

Really? 

Want the girls dropping thier jaw when you walk in the room? Want the guys saying WTF when they see you? Want her down on her knees in front of you telling you how hot your abs look before she takes you in her mouth? 

Really?

Yeah, most guys do but they don't want to work for it. Face it. Most guys are lazy, don't want to sacrifice and can't eat strict for a week. I'm not going to bullshit you guys in this thread. I will lay it all out but the truth is we don't really want it bad enough. We say we do until we are 45 minutes into our tenth cardio session that week. WE say it until our muscles hurt so bad there are tears in our eyes and we give up. We want it until we have to eat fish for the 4th time that day...I say I want it but I fucking love beer more, so I drink...I say I want to be a FREAK but I don't want to work for it. I'm 10 weeks into a blast and my will feels broken...I can't go on, or can I??? Do I really want this life? No time but time to train. Time to cook, Time to grocery shop, Time to tan. Fuck!!! Not fish and shakes again...FUCK my life. 

I walk past the mirror and catch a glimpse. MY obliques are chiseled. My veins look like spider webs all over my body. I catch her looking at me at work, at the store, at the gym. Guys ask me what I'm on. I can't take it.  i'm on a FUCKING starvation diet and a shit load of cardio but that's not what they want to hear. They want to hear what drugs to take...You PM me every fucking day. Same questions over and over. ITS NOT THE DRUGS DUMMY!!! Or is it??? Yes and no. Can you take the sides? 

Really??? 2 fucking weeks from now you will PM me again whining. I can't sleep. I can't eat like this. I can't do that much cardio. I can't. I can't... THEN STOP PM'ing ME!!!! I can't help you. You don't fucking want this! Just admit it! You don't fucking want this. Its hard. It hurts. You have no social life. You are in the gym when your buddies are drinking beer. You are doing cardio when guys are lying on the couch. You spend your last $50 on protein powder and a bottle of prop. I know all this because I am you. I want it for 2-3 months then I give up. Fuck 10 sessions of cardio a week. Fuck eating fish. Fuck taking pills so I can sleep from all the insomnia from the tren.

Its ok. Get some sleep. wake up and pin. fuck I love to pin. Push in more oil. I love it. My lunches are packed. Off to work. Train after work. Get the pump. Here they come. What are you on??? Not this again... I'm on a crazy train. Fuck my life but fuck I look good and I can lift a shit load of weight. Go ahead. fuck with me. I will make fast work of you...The tren is in my head. Is she cheating on me? How much sleep did I get last night? 5 hours max. Pin some GH and prop and tren. Fuck, I need some caffeine. Ok, double espresso. Time to train.

So IF IF IF you can handle the work, cardio and diet not to mention the sides. Then what??? Drugs of course.

You want that freaky bodybuilder look and your g3netics are average like me???

Its actually quite simple but it takes a focus so strong and focused most give up in a few months if not sooner.

Fuck, where am I? Oh yeah the drugs. One word... Trenbolone. How lo0ng can you take it??? Don't cry to me in 3 weeks when you can't sleep. I don't give a fuck. I can't sleep either. Time for some Xanax. Maybe some whiskey. Most guys give up on tren right when its getting good. 9 weeks in and man your body is changing. The girls want you. Give me some Cialis, prop and more tren...How high can I go. 500mg tren per week and I look in the mirror. Who is this??? I don't even look the same. I need some mast. maybe some win, var, halo. Fuck I look like carved stone..;.lol, Im drunk but its all true. Do you want to be a freak? Man the fuck up and start working for it bitch.

Prop, tren and an oral is a good start. The question is HOW LONG CAN YOU RUN THIS??? Tren at 9 weeks 500mg per week and you are crazy. Eat, train, pin, sleep....over and over. Im feeling insane. just 6 more weeks. Its 4 months now..... Im sub 10% and huge. Not skinny. Huge and lean...How much longer can I go. I want to look like the guy on the cover of the magazine. REALLY??? Eat some more fish and do some more cardio...Fuck Fuck...

Do you really want to be a freak??? Really...?


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Nov 7, 2011)

this is great lol did you write this?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 7, 2011)

If gh15 was literate, you'd be him.....

Good read


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome post Heavy and all truth!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 7, 2011)

you speak the truth heavy. 99% of people say they want it bad enough but they have no fucking clue what bad enough is.

And to answer your question heavy: Yes, I WANT TO BE A FREAK!!! my goal is to become an elite professional athlete and I know what it takes. I will do everything I possibly can to achieve my goal.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> If gh15 was literate, you'd be him.....
> 
> Good read


He is a bit out there but there is always some truth in his posts. This is my version...I did a test run a while back. All I can say is fucking Tren at high doses for long durations is insane in a good way...hypothetically...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 7, 2011)

You weren't lying when you told me you posted some truth. God damn, I like it!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 7, 2011)

This is great


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 7, 2011)

PM sent, I won't share your secrets I swearz.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2011)

maxbrokeneck said:


> this is great lol did you write this?


This sucks, did you write this?

=)


----------



## Thresh (Nov 7, 2011)

Great post!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This sucks, did you write this?
> 
> =)


 hahaha, I'm beginning to like the intoxicated heavyiron


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2011)

I love whiskey. More fish in the morning...enjoy the break while I can. I will probably have to delete a ton of my shit posts in the morning. Im on some truth serum right now though so ask away before I become politically correct...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread should be a sticky for all newbies to see. Good work as always heavy


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 7, 2011)

Heavy, since it's obvious that when you're drunk you cannot tell a lie. Give me your detailed diet, I want to know everything, I dont care if you had a fucking raisin at 3am, I want to know about it.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Heavy, since it's obvious that when you're drunk you cannot tell a lie. Give me your detailed diet, I want to know everything, I dont care if you had a fucking raisin at 3am, I want to know about it.


No idea. I hire a guy. He tells me what to eat and I fucking eat it when he tells me to eat it. I'm a drug guy that can train like a bulldozer. I am not a diet guy. I gave up on that stuff years ago. I just make sure my diet guy is very well taken care of. Whatever he wants I make sure he gets it.

 Here is a secret for you though since I'm feeling generous. Spend more on a diet guy than gear. A second set of eyes will keep you from mind fucking yourself. I can guarentee you will end up mind fucking yourself if you run everything yourself.


----------



## bigrene (Nov 7, 2011)

Good read.


----------



## Hell (Nov 7, 2011)

Hell yea man!!


----------



## Deity (Nov 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> No idea. I hire a guy. He tells me what to eat and I fucking eat it when he tells me to eat it. I'm a drug guy that can train like a bulldozer. I am not a diet guy. I gave up on that stuff years ago. I just make sure my diet guy is very well taken care of. Whatever he wants I make sure he gets it.
> 
> Here is a secret for you though since I'm feeling generous. Spend more on a diet guy than gear. A second set of eyes will keep you from mind fucking yourself. I can guarentee you will end up mind fucking yourself if you run everything yourself.


 How much does hiring a nutrionalist usually run?


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 7, 2011)

best read of my day, do not delete this and yes i want to be a freak!

''is she cheating on me'' lol...aas dose this to me


----------



## S_walker (Nov 7, 2011)

holy fuck I'm glad I read this! removes all doubt to whether your bat shit crazy or not! 

no in all serious this is a great read brother! and very motivating 
I love whiskey too or did, any good bourbon, ice and water...gave that up some time back though. enjoy


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 7, 2011)

Good post.

Diet always do 90% job...


----------



## Repo (Nov 7, 2011)

He he heee ... "I love that post Heavy!" 

I hear ya on the tren facts - shit, I was running 800mg + for about 6-7 months.

Only my wife could tell you how many sheets I fucked up from the cold sweats all night...

... "I think she would have cut my nuts off if she didn't like them so much!" 

By the way - your progress has been outstanding ... "it doesn't get any better than that!"


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 7, 2011)

haha good shit i like to see a modest guy get cocky sometimes/

whats up with the fish, you cant substitute grilled chicken instead if one doesnt like fish? or is it a sodium thing


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> He is a bit out there but there is always some truth in his posts. This is my version...I did a test run a while back. All I can say is fucking Tren at high doses for long durations is insane in a good way...hypothetically...




drool..tren....i wish i could run it always!  with low dose accutane that is ha..stupid acne


----------



## M4A3 (Nov 8, 2011)

HeavyIron you're an animal. LOL!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Spend more on a diet guy than gear.



So true. That is what it is all about and guys worry about the cost of their gear. Have you seen food prices lately?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 8, 2011)

Good shit bro !!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 8, 2011)

Excellent read Heavy!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 8, 2011)

Good shit heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2011)

Uh oh....I'm sober now. I need to stop drinking....=)


----------



## GMO (Nov 8, 2011)

All of that shit, plus I get up at 3:30am every morning to train...yeah I want to be a freak!

Great post, Heavy you should get drunk more often...wait then you'd be an alcoholic and not a freak.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> All of that shit, plus I get up at 3:30am every morning to train...yeah I want to be a freak!



^^^THIS 
Plus being in bed by 9 every night because you need rest to recover as grow.


----------



## GMO (Nov 8, 2011)

djlance said:


> ^^^THIS
> Plus being in bed by 9 every night because you need rest to recover as grow.




^^^Yup, although it's bed by 7:30 for me.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 8, 2011)

Yea I usually set the alarm for 0430. 0400 if I need to get a long workout in.


----------



## swollen (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome read heavy! Keep training n eating!




Deity said:


> How much does hiring a nutrionalist usually run?



I kinda want to know this too...


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 8, 2011)

swollen said:


> i kinda want to know this too...


 

+1


----------



## Deja Vu (Nov 8, 2011)

excellent post


----------



## BigBird (Nov 8, 2011)

Telling it like it is!


----------



## rage racing (Nov 8, 2011)

Fucking fantastic!!!

I seriously printed that post out and put in in my workout room. So much truth. Only the guys that are truely dedicated understand why we do what we do.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 8, 2011)

Fucking preach Heavy!  That's better then 3 scoops of Jack3d pre-workout!!  I only take 1 scoop, but that's how reading your post made me feel.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts, or should I thank the whiskey?    regardless, great fucking post man.  I'm going to read this every time before I hit the gym.  Thanks for a different type of motivation...


----------



## oufinny (Nov 8, 2011)

That answers my questions about getting ridiculously ripped like you have achieved.  That bourbon truths serum is potent!  The is she cheating on me line had me rolling, classic!!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 8, 2011)

Tren


----------



## MDR (Nov 8, 2011)

If unique is what you seek than be a freak!


----------



## Hendog (Nov 8, 2011)

The OP doesn't sound like you, big heavs.  I guess you dont usually post drunk though.

Anyway, your point of holding on as long as you can with the Tren is as true as it gets.  It's like the point where it really starts to change you it also starts to become unbearable.  And for me throw in gyno from it too.



The last few days/weeks I run it, it feels like I'm holding onto the edge of a cliff and it's taking everything I have to hold on.  Like a pussy, I always drop it and then realized how close I was.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2011)

Hendog said:


> The OP doesn't sound like you, big heavs.  I guess you dont usually post drunk though.
> 
> Anyway, your point of holding on as long as you can with the Tren is as true as it gets.  It's like the point where it really starts to change you it also starts to become unbearable.  And for me throw in gyno from it too.
> 
> ...


I was in quite the mood last night. I think I will do some more of these rants soon. I think my next rant is going to be on training. It just amazes me how piss poor most guys train every single day at the gym.

Tren is a mother fucker for many guys but if you can get some sleep you can push through in my experience.

Good to see you here brother =)


----------



## Swolen22 (Nov 8, 2011)

Aren't you supposed to stay away from alcohol ??????????!!!!!!!

this would be one of the things to avoid when trying to be a true freak.. 

but fuck! you look better then me so i shut my mouth


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 8, 2011)

lol...great post...maybe make a "*my rants by heavyiron*" sticky...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 8, 2011)

On a relate note, this is another great read.
Are you a Bob?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/235-what-seperates-us-them-great-read.html


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> +1


 x2


----------



## BRONZE WARRIOR (Nov 8, 2011)

HALLEUJAH!!!!! THANKS HEAVYIRON FOR THE TRUTH AND MOTIVATION....................

I FUCKIN WANT IT, and willing to sacrifice the Stout's, larger's, ale's, the brewerys and the cigars


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2011)

Deity said:


> How much does hiring a nutrionalist usually run?


A good one that does custom plans is usually about a grand. Maybe a bit less. Basically every day access for 12 plus weeks. You can find cheaper but I prefer guys who have coached champions.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 8, 2011)

Great post. This attitude is not just for bodybuilding but applys to anything in life.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 8, 2011)

I printed out heavy's rant if you want to call it that and have a copy by the bed, in the bathroom, at the kitchen table and in my log book. That is some motivating stuff, thanks heavy!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I printed out heavy's rant if you want to call it that and have a copy by the bed, in the bathroom, at the kitchen table and in my log book. That is some motivating stuff, thanks heavy!!


 im about to do that!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 8, 2011)

Love it!  Cheers Heavy!!



/V


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

just printed a copy. on for me. a couple for some buddies and one im gonna put up in the gym lovker room


----------



## Plaincoupe (Nov 8, 2011)

Awsome!! I love it!


----------



## dcher002 (Nov 8, 2011)

Heavy your looking amazing all that hard work is completely showing.  I was wondering if your taking anything for acne, I know you've talked about using Accutane and I am seriously looking into it, especially from the bacne im dealing with after finishing my first tren cycle, 4th cycle overall.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2011)

I ran a couple courses of Accutane over a year ago and it has significantly decreased my ability to get acne.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 8, 2011)

Heavy you should post drunk more often! lmao Great post had me rolling.


----------



## S_walker (Nov 8, 2011)

this should be a fucking sticky, so goddamn poetic


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

s_walker said:


> this should be a fucking sticky, so goddamn poetic


 all  for sticky say i


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sticky!!!


----------



## Spraynpray (Nov 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Don't cry to me in 3 weeks when you can't sleep. I don't give a fuck. I can't sleep either.


Priceless!



sofargone561 said:


> all  for sticky say i


I!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2011)

I walk past them every day at the gym. Same guys doing the same routine looking the exact same as they did 3 months ago. Talking during sets and even while doing cardio. It isn't work, it's fucking social time for them. I can't be social at the gym. I'm not built for it and I don't want it. I'm there to work, to train, to push my body beyond what the average guy can do. 

A few guys are there working like a bulldozer at a construction site. Heavy ass poundage's, sweat running down and out of breath they push another rep. I see the pain in their faces and the strain on their bodies. My turn mother fucker. Time to WORK. I warm up imagining the set before I do it. The steroids are pulsing through my body. The tabs dissolved under my tongue. God how I love the taste of D-bol or Anadrol while walking in the gym. I have been pushing the caffeine and getting in the food. I'm ready. I don't pin pussy ass doses. I'm jacked to the max. A gram is child's play. I need to push in just a little more oil. 1,200mg, 1,500mg that week. Maybe a bit more. Fuck it, just fill the barrel all the way and shoot. I am making changes everyday. I don't want to be the same. I can't be the same. 

The steel is cold in my hands. I pump out a few fast sets. Load the weight up. Maybe I will get 4 reps. Maybe 5. I look at the guy picking up a chick at the gym. He weighs a buck fifty. What a fucking joke. This isn't a bar its a fucking place of employment. I'm here to WORK. Fuck the chicks. I don't need a girl right now. I need to train. I lift the weight off and it feels heavy. I grind out 6 reps. Hell yeah! I'm just getting started.  OH fuck. Here comes some guy telling me how good I look. Looks like he has never trained a day in his life. I ignore his questions and turn up my iPod. I'm trying to concentrate. Get the fuck away from me my mind screams. I have to be cool. Don't want to get kicked out of the gym....again...I feel rage inside me. Good. Channel it. Put it to use. Hit the set again. I don't want to be the guy who shows up and goes through the motions. I want to make changes. God the pain is bad tonight. Lactic acid is heavy in my muscles. Ok, enjoy the pain. Like it. Its good. Trick your mind. I like the pain. I want the pain. I'm grinding out slow heavy ass reps. It burns but I tell myself its good. My rest between sets is minimal. I have done 5 sets but the guy talking to the chick has done none. Fuck he is tiny. 

I walk over to the next bench and load up some more weights. I see a monster walking by. He is covered in sweat. He nods. I nod back. Nothing is said. We are both in the same place. We are there to train not talk. He asks for a spot with one word. spot? I nod and ask how many. He says 5 reps. He pushes out 8 with a few forced reps. My turn. The night goes by slow. Its work. Its hard but I have a pump. Time for cardio. I take a piss and get on the treadmill. Bump up the incline and speed. The guy two machines down is walking like he is strolling through the park. He's reading a fucking book. Hell, I can barely read the numbers in front of me on the machine. I am feeling my lungs burn. Just 40 more minutes to go...Fuck my life. Ok, go to that place in your mind far away. I look down and 15 minutes has gone by in what seems like seconds. Good. Go to that place some more. I am absolutely covered in sweat. My shirt looks like I pulled it out of a bucket of water.  I finally finish and get off the treadmill. 

Its late and I'm hungry. I feel dizzy. I walk out of the gym. and go get some food. Everyone is obese. I can't believe how fat everyone is. They are pigs. I am in a world of fat people. How can these lazy fucks stand it? I feel hate. Why do I hate these fat asses? Its weird but I feel like yelling at them to wake up. The girls are looking at me again. One stops me and touches the ropes for veins in my arm and says nurses must love me when they draw my blood. Its funny but she is right. They do say that. I'm a freak. Its exactly what I want. I'm walking art. My art. My sculpture. Its who I am....Just another day...a day of work to become a FREAK.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 8, 2011)

Fuck heavy, more material for the nightstand, the table. I feel you about fuckers looking to just socialize, I ain't got time to chat, I got shit to do motherfuckers!!! God damn I'm fired the fuck up!!


----------



## Quadzilla02 (Nov 8, 2011)

One of the best OP in this whole site!


----------



## J.thom (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought I was the only fucked up person tricking myself into like pain. hmmmm looks like heavy is a little messed up too. But hey, most bodybuilders are ha


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I walk past them every day at the gym. Same guys doing the same routine looking the exact same as they did 3 months ago. Talking during sets and even while doing cardio. It isn't work, it's fucking social time for them. I can't be social at the gym. I'm not built for it and I don't want it. I'm there to work, to train, to push my body beyond what the average guy can do.
> 
> A few guys are there working like a bulldozer at a construction site. Heavy ass poundage's, sweat running down and out of breath they push another rep. I see the pain in their faces and the strain on their bodies. My turn mother fucker. Time to WORK. I warm up imagining the set before I do it. The steroids are pulsing through my body. The tabs dissolved under my tongue. God how I love the taste of D-bol or Anadrol while walking in the gym. I have been pushing the caffeine and getting in the food. I'm ready. I don't pin pussy ass doses. I'm jacked to the max. A gram is child's play. I need to push in just a little more oil. 1,200mg, 1,500mg that week. Maybe a bit more. Fuck it, just fill the barrel all the way and shoot. I am making changes everyday. I don't want to be the same. I can't be the same.
> 
> ...


 
this has truely insirped me and im ready to fuck shit up. i having a real hard time not throing my work computer across the room and telling people this is not my real job i should be in the gym working. you posts have honestly make me feel like a lazy fucker. i thought ive been giving it my all. wtf was i thinking. gym will be closed by the time im off. but the beach wont be. i think ill run till my legs fall of. heavy, i look up 2 u.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I ran a couple courses of Accutane over a year ago and it has significantly decreased my ability to get acne.



This.

Had terrible cystic acne on my back as a teen. Accutane zapped the problem and eliminated recurrence as well.


----------



## Drew1975 (Nov 8, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> If gh15 was literate, you'd be him.....
> 
> Good read


 

ill second that..is it him lol


----------



## Drew1975 (Nov 8, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Good post.
> 
> Diet always do 90% job...


 

you can eat wtf you like on high GH and trenbolona ace dont matter...

eating as clean as you can wouled be better tho

gh15 approved.


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 8, 2011)

*OH fuck. Here comes some guy telling me how good I look. Looks like he has never trained a day in his life. I ignore his questions and turn up my iPod. I'm trying to concentrate. Get the fuck away from me my mind screams.*

love this shit, this is me 100%


----------



## S_walker (Nov 9, 2011)

another homerun bro, love the part about socializing at the gym. i'm going to hurt a couple of peoples feelings today when i tell them i don't have time to visit! fuck'em i'm not there to visit


----------



## forwardhk (Nov 9, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Dude, I???m a fan and now even more so. Love when it???s told straight up. You???re a god damn literary genius Heavyiron!  [/FONT]


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 9, 2011)

They need to remake these posters and put Heavy's writings in them....


----------



## Rednack (Nov 9, 2011)

I was lifting the same weight about 15 to 20 reps...After I read your post  about being a freak...Today I added 60 lbs to the four machines i work on  chest with hoping to get 5 or 6 reps and pushed out 8 reps 3 sets on all  four machines..fucking mirror lookers staring at me pouring sweat..toilet paper shoved up one nostril to stop it from bleeding..mr. and mrs. weight lifters, the ones that look pretty, don't break a sweat comes up when i'm about to hit the shrug machine and say..you must come here alot..i say, I do what i can..mr. weight lifter says, you sure can tell..



Thanks for the motivation heavyiron...


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll be emailing these to a buddy of mines who would really enjoy this!  Words flow effortlessly but mean so much.  Thanks Heavy.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 10, 2011)

This was written well, seems like you wanted the reader to think that you are in a frantic state of mind!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a buddy who I KNOW has this stuff running thru his mind when he lifts, and he does lift like a monster. The problems, tho...

- he THINKS he's huge, but really he's just collecting flab in his chest & becoming more barrel-chested. Dude is strong but he wears double sweathshirts, long shorts and a weight belt all day long. His calves & quads are nothing to write home about and his chest-gut is beginning to hang further over his poor belt. 

The bigger deal is that his head is RED all the time. When he lifts, he looks like he's going to burst.

Moral of the story: Hey, up the dose, whatever you want. This guy pops anadrols like TicTacs. But pay attention to your blood pressure and whether or not you're Bulking or just getting fat. Both of these will kill you if you're not paying attention.


----------



## delcapone (Nov 10, 2011)

Good shit bro! I hope a lot of newbs read that.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 10, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I walk past them every day at the gym. Same guys doing the same routine looking the exact same as they did 3 months ago. Talking during sets and even while doing cardio. It isn't work, it's fucking social time for them. I can't be social at the gym. I'm not built for it and I don't want it. I'm there to work, to train, to push my body beyond what the average guy can do.
> 
> A few guys are there working like a bulldozer at a construction site. Heavy ass poundage's, sweat running down and out of breath they push another rep. I see the pain in their faces and the strain on their bodies. My turn mother fucker. Time to WORK. I warm up imagining the set before I do it. The steroids are pulsing through my body. The tabs dissolved under my tongue. God how I love the taste of D-bol or Anadrol while walking in the gym. I have been pushing the caffeine and getting in the food. I'm ready. I don't pin pussy ass doses. I'm jacked to the max. A gram is child's play. I need to push in just a little more oil. 1,200mg, 1,500mg that week. Maybe a bit more. Fuck it, just fill the barrel all the way and shoot. I am making changes everyday. I don't want to be the same. I can't be the same.
> 
> ...



This should be added to the first post.


----------



## momiag1 (Nov 11, 2011)

hevy u r the MAN


----------



## Ravager (Nov 11, 2011)

Great readings... Great Inspiration as always HeavyIron!


----------



## brundel (Nov 11, 2011)

The life of an iron warrior is a full time job. It requires 24hour dedication. I see those little potato chips standing around talking in my gym too. We are different though. All I care about is beating my numbers. I can't hardly recognize myself when I stare into the mirror. I look more like a determined predator than a man. When I lay my head down every night I'm thinking about meal 1 and getting up more weight tomorrow than the last time. The shit hurts.....everything hurts.....except my pride cause I look good and those numbers keep going up. I'm gonna push till this shit kills me and I don't really care. Everyones gonna die, only some really live.

I get it bro.


----------



## brundel (Nov 11, 2011)

The life of an iron warrior is a full time job. It requires 24hour dedication. I see those little potato chips standing around talking in my gym too. We are different though. All I care about is beating my numbers. I can't hardly recognize myself when I stare into the mirror. I look more like a determined predator than a man. When I lay my head down every night I'm thinking about meal 1 and getting up more weight tomorrow than the last time. The shit hurts.....everything hurts.....except my pride cause I look good and those numbers keep going up. I'm gonna push till this shit kills me and I don't really care. Everyones gonna die, only some really live.

I get it bro.


----------



## brundel (Nov 11, 2011)

The part most people fail at is diet. Eating is a full time job.....its tough increasing cals when your already eating till the point of nausea...or decreasing cals when your shaking from low blood sugar.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

brundel said:


> *The part most people fail at is diet*. Eating is a full time job.....its tough increasing cals when your already eating till the point of nausea...or decreasing cals when your shaking from low blood sugar.


 this x1000000000000 the drugs are easy to do and obtian. the workout is easy to fit in you schedule even though most poeple dont half as hard as they should. but holy fuck is diet is the hardest part its harder then all the other parts put together, you think your eatiung way more then you are until you actually log it down and realize. i rememerb whern i thought i was eating plenty i started logging it amd realized most days i was over 1k cals short of my goal. then the hredest part of all. making sure what your eating is actually worth q damn and good clean calories and making sdure your gwetting all the nutrition and shit you need. diet is a full time jopb plus overtime


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 11, 2011)

god i feel weak as shit, im not dedicated at all i wish i could be, im just being honest kinda makes me feel bad but ive just started, today all day at work my arms and shoulders where burning so much i honestly thought im not gonna make it through this day, however its over now and my arms dont hurt no more.  All day at work i thought i shouldnt lift today my arms need to rest but now i read this and think maybe im just starting this is that pain hes talking bout, now im gonna lift fuck it fuck work i have to work all week to 7 days this week OT but still gotta lift.  Heavy its honestly intimidating knowing wat it really takes, i hear everyone saying that they get it but maybe they do maybe they dont, i didnt at all.  This has me rethinking everything im not trying to be a professional bbder or do comps but i wanna be big im fucking tired of being the skinny guy, the little guy getting pushed around all his damn life.  My girl says i lift to much and theres better things i could be doing, im starting to think this relationships at an end because i honestly wanna be different.  I havent got shit really to show for this time ive been wasting.  Please keep posting Heavy im all alone down here and need someone to push and motivate.  Thanks bro, ur a freak lol


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Nov 11, 2011)

great motivation my man


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

Oneshotonekill said:


> great motivation my man


 one shot one kill no luck just skill


----------



## big60235 (Nov 12, 2011)

Heavy for pressy in 2012!!!!!

Demy's fuck you
Reaper's fuck you too
Tea Party go to the Cafe

We are all joining The HeavyIron Party.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 12, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Heavy for pressy in 2012!!!!!
> 
> Demy's fuck you
> Reaper's fuck you too
> ...



Haha yeah we should all put that in our sigs.

"The HeavyIron Party. SFW or GTFO"


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 12, 2011)

Amen Brother! Good shit!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 18, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> best read of my day, do not delete this and yes i want to be a freak!
> 
> ''is she cheating on me'' lol...aas dose this to me



omg so fucking true! , it feels like the truth at the time when I'm pissed as fuck. the truth I know she isn't, but for some reason I get other ideas from aas. lol


----------



## brundel (Nov 18, 2011)

There is nothing better than the day when your gear really kicks in. This is one of the reasons I use tojustify the abuse I put myself through. I'm at mid week 4 of a 1200mg test cyp cycle and I added tren 2days ago + heavy ai use + ghrp6 3x 100mcgdaily + hgh 2iu 3x daily.  Every day I look different from the day before. My training is orgasmic. Pure focus and power. My libido is off the charts. I'm superhuman again......for this....I sacrifice. I'm willing to give a lot to live my life bigger andstronger than everyone around me.  This is the reason I spend all this time on these forums and in gyms and starving allday...once again I'm superhuman.


----------



## hooper (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmm Cap out.... hiring the mystery guy to figure the diet ... you want tough do your own diet ! Hope your guy don't die before your cycle is done LOL 
good read anyway, need  entertainment for those overdosing on Good old TREN !!! hahahaha


----------



## Swolen22 (Dec 5, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> best read of my day, do not delete this and yes i want to be a freak!
> 
> ''is she cheating on me'' lol...aas dose this to me





How do you guys handle these times when you know the drugs are making you want to go crazy? 

this happens to me some


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 5, 2011)

Usually just knowing its the drug helps calm me. I'm usually a laid back person, so a shot or two will usually help me relax. Xanax is also a good thing while on tren, as long as your responsible with it and know the limits.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2011)

Swolen22 said:


> How do you guys handle these times when you know the drugs are making you want to go crazy?
> 
> this happens to me some


Sleep is really important for me and also controlling E2. The knowledge of knowing your going to experience this is also very helpful as Ben stated.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> No idea. I hire a guy. He tells me what to eat and I fucking eat it when he tells me to eat it. I'm a drug guy that can train like a bulldozer. I am not a diet guy. I gave up on that stuff years ago. I just make sure my diet guy is very well taken care of. Whatever he wants I make sure he gets it.
> 
> Here is a secret for you though since I'm feeling generous. Spend more on a diet guy than gear.* A second set of eyes will keep you from mind fucking yourself. I can guarentee you will end up mind fucking yourself if you run everything yourself*.


 
This is the best advice I've read in a very long time.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 5, 2011)

You sir have a challenge !! Going to get myself some Tren Ace and Prop. Recommendations for a Oral ? Hell i love challenge !

Drop this guy any crazy ass advice you want and if its good will follow it to a T !

Blaze Out !!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 5, 2011)

NICE vid heavy. If it weren't close to midnight I'd run out and lift after watching that one!


----------



## J.thom (Dec 5, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> You sir have a challenge !! Going to get myself some Tren Ace and Prop. *Recommendations for a Oral* ? Hell i love challenge !
> 
> Drop this guy any crazy ass advice you want and if its good will follow it to a T !
> 
> Blaze Out !!



var


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Dec 5, 2011)

awesome fucking post


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> You sir have a challenge !! Going to get myself some Tren Ace and Prop. Recommendations for a Oral ? Hell i love challenge !
> 
> Drop this guy any crazy ass advice you want and if its good will follow it to a T !
> 
> Blaze Out !!


If you want to be a beast run the Super DMZ rx with that stack. F'ing Superdrol is insane with Tren.


----------



## GMO (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> If you want to be a beast run the Super DMZ rx with that stack. F'ing Superdrol is insane with Tren.



This for sure^^^


----------



## piotrekusa1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good post heavy,you should write a book named "wanna be a freak?" And publish it


----------



## pantiespending (Dec 13, 2011)

Diet is everything


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 14, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I have a buddy who I KNOW has this stuff running thru his mind when he lifts, and he does lift like a monster. The problems, tho...
> 
> - he THINKS he's huge, but really he's just collecting flab in his chest & becoming more barrel-chested. Dude is strong but he wears double sweathshirts, long shorts and a weight belt all day long. His calves & quads are nothing to write home about and his chest-gut is beginning to hang further over his poor belt.
> 
> ...




Update on this guy - apparently he screwed up his back. I'm not sure what the actual diagnosis was, but I guess he compressed his disks or something. He stopped wearing the weight belt all the time, but now its like he just took off the girdle and lets it all hang out. When you're wearing a bodybuilder-sized sweatshirt (e.g. XXXL) and you fill out both the upper half AND the gut area, you know you're getting fat. 

I feel terrible for the guy - he's just incredibly outgoing and positive, but still has that "up the dose" attitude, and he's paying for it w/ some physical impairments. I'm hoping to God that because of this he has dropped the dose a little because he can't train as big as he was, but I still see him in the gym every day lifting just as hard. But a little slower and more attentive to aches & pains. I still bet his bloodwork would scare any doctor.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds like Greg Kovacs...


----------



## Ripped Manlet (Dec 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Everyone is obese. I can't believe how fat everyone is. They are pigs. I am in a world of fat people. How can these lazy fucks stand it? I feel hate. Why do I hate these fat asses? Its weird but I feel like yelling at them to wake up. The girls are looking at me again. One stops me and touches the ropes for veins in my arm and says nurses must love me when they draw my blood. Its funny but she is right. They do say that. I'm a freak. Its exactly what I want. I'm walking art. My art. My sculpture. Its who I am....Just another day...a day of work to become a FREAK.



Man that's the best part of the second rant. The world is obese and just getting worse


----------



## CG (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing posts. Staying tuned in hopes of more of the same.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 14, 2011)

Heavy how big ur trying to get in pounds!?


----------



## ljeremy23 (Dec 14, 2011)

Somebody get Heavyiron drunk again please, that was awesome


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Heavy how big ur trying to get in pounds!?


My mass days are over. I'm in my mid forties. 

I weigh about 242lbs and I'm thinking of cutting.


----------



## adambomb (Mar 5, 2012)

Good write up.  Its funnier when people try to explain things when they are drunk.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Caretaker (Apr 13, 2012)

Old thread that popped up. I just read the first page. Heavy, you speak the truth. I admitted to myself a LOOOOONG time ago I don`t have it in me to be a freak. I just do what I do. You my friend ARE bat shit crazy but I mean that in a good way. Much respect for the dedication and speaking the truth.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 13, 2012)

Might be an old thread but it should be a sticky, enough said. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 13, 2012)

DAMN IT! I was looking for this thread the other day. It should be a sticky


----------



## overburdened (Apr 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> No idea. I hire a guy. He tells me what to eat and I fucking eat it when he tells me to eat it. I'm a drug guy that can train like a bulldozer. I am not a diet guy. I gave up on that stuff years ago. I just make sure my diet guy is very well taken care of. Whatever he wants I make sure he gets it.
> 
> Here is a secret for you though since I'm feeling generous. Spend more on a diet guy than gear. A second set of eyes will keep you from mind fucking yourself. I can guarentee you will end up mind fucking yourself if you run everything yourself.



If this isn't the greatest truth that bodybuilders(competing ones in particular) should know, I don't know what is!!!!  We will all tell ourselves we look good enough , and can include something that shouldn't be included in our comp diets if we don't have some HARD ASS laying down the law!!!  

Well said Heavy!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know many men who could do these widow maker giant sets with their body weight...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I don't know many men who could do these widow maker giant sets with their body weight...



And to think the crossfit wannabe-GURUs were hating on her!?


----------



## fsoe (Apr 16, 2012)

wow ... that woman is amazingly beautiful ... Sexy = her workout tenacity !!!


----------



## bigrene (Apr 16, 2012)

See her legs shaking, nice.


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 17, 2012)

M/W/F - 50mg Test cyp + 50mg Test Prop = 300mg test/wk
12.5mg Asin ED
3-4ius GH (if i have enough cash) if not, i run peptide combo




I would spend my pay cheque x 3 if i wanted to become a FREAK. Plus, i don't enjoy bb'ing very much, but i love boxing/muay thai. 

Deads/Squats/OHP/Dips/Chins-pull ups/push ups

^i divide that up over 3days, do brief 30min workouts focusing on strength.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2012)

fsoe said:


> wow ... that woman is amazingly beautiful ... Sexy = her workout tenacity !!!



Yes, very cool to see gals working harder than the boys. I love seeing hard work.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Its late and I'm hungry. I feel dizzy. I walk out of the gym. and go get some food. Everyone is obese. I can't believe how fat everyone is. They are pigs. I am in a world of fat people.



LOL!!!!



also bump, need some non-bullshit posts on the first page


----------



## jimm (Oct 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>




dun dun dundun dundundundundudun WERES THE FUCKIN WEIGHTS AT IVE JUST UPPED THE TREN!


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2014)

*Mental Focus in our world

*We battle the iron, we weigh our food and count our macros, we do our cardio, we make time to prepare the meals and make time for rest. We plan our day and even plan our week. Our calculations are measured and remeasured again. We adjust, we overcome, we persevere. We are driven, we are focused, we visualize and we make it happen. Without the planning and willpower we cannot achieve our goals. Without a fierce focus and determination we will fail. 

When I enter the gym I have already prepared my mind. I know what the cold metal feels like in my hands before I touch it. I know what the heavy weight will feel like on my frame. I know the pain and sweat and work I'm about to endure. I don't want to talk or socialize. I want to achieve my goal. If someone is on the next machine or bench I have another picked out. I don't want to rest. I don't want to lose my pump. I'm here to work and work hard. Rest between sets can be counted with a second hand not a minute hand. I crank the intensity all the way up. Pushing my body further and further until I'm absolutely spent. Then its on the the next exercise to repeat it all over again. The guys in the gym see me fail with light weights. Many of them don't understand. I'm not there to ego lift. I'm there to absolutely obliterate my muscle fibers. I'm there to do damage. Damage to every fiber. 

This prep is short. Its 10 weeks. I have 10 short weeks to transform. I cannot waste time. I will do set after set until I can do no more. The goal is complete and utter failure on every set. How ironic that we train to failure in order to win. My mind screams from the pain. I must focus and determine not to stop. Those last two reps that feel like a hot fire in the muscle bellies are the ones I'm after. The reps that bring tears to my eyes are the ones I need. I must have those reps. They are the ones that will change me and transform me to granite and stone. The training session is a whirlwind of planning, adjustment and pain. It ends quickly but painfully. Now its time for the cardio. I let my mind wander off. Its time to go somewhere else in my mind while I trudge on and on for forty five minutes. I fall in and out of a day dream. My lungs are on fire and sweat pours off of me. I see the same people that still look the same. Year after year and they make no changes for the good or for the worse. Just stagnate and static. 10 weeks my mind screams. You only have 10 weeks! Finally the cardio session is done. I walk out tired, beaten down and hungry. Now I must eat but eat clean. 

I go home to a prepared meal I made the day before. Chicken, rice and broccoli. Over and over for 10 weeks. I want to change. I want to transform but I have to work for it. It isn't free and it isn't easy. If it was everyone would look like carved stone. I focus and determine to succeed. I will train hard. I will eat what's on the plan. I will not stop. Its all a mental game. See it in your mind and do it. Focus and make it happen. visualize and work for it. Don't stop. The clock is ticking. Time is almost spent.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 6, 2014)

You are definitely a mad man


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Multislacking (Tuesday at 2:00 PM)

bump


----------

